
Namecoin - A DNS alternative based on Bitcoin - jashmenn
http://bluishcoder.co.nz/2011/05/12/namecoin-a-dns-alternative-based-on-bitcoin.html
======
thechut
Nothing new here...Namecoin has been around since 2011

